# 1.8 to 2 litre bore or stroke?



## squareboy (Oct 11, 2003)

whats the most effective way to get 2 litre capacity from a 1.8PB?
from what i can figure doing the ABA(2lt cab?) bottom end, crank and piston swap will increase stroke to get 2lts.
what bottom end will give 2lts from the bore or a mix of the two?
Is the mk3/a3 bottom end the awnser?
thanks for your advice


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 to 2 litre bore or stroke? (squareboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squareboy* »_ whats the most effective way to get 2 litre capacity from a 1.8PB?
from what i can figure doing the ABA(2lt cab?) bottom end, crank and piston swap will increase stroke to get 2lts.
what bottom end will give 2lts from the bore or a mix of the two?
Is the mk3/a3 bottom end the awnser?
thanks for your advice











Stock VW 2.0L engines have 82.5 and 92.8mm bore and stroke respectively giving a displacement of 1984cc (2.0L nominal). The ABA, 9A (VW-16V) or Audi 3A cranks will all work in your block although some internal clearancing may need to be done. But, neither the ABA rods or the ABA pistons will fit, you'd need to use Audi 3A pistons and you'll also need to switch to the connecting rods from the 3A or 9A as none of the stock 2.0L pistons will fit on your connecting rods or buy custom 82.5mm pistons to fit your rods.
You've probably figured out by now that converting a 1.8L block to 2.0L is neither cheap nor easy. The easiest and most cost effective way BY FAR to get a 1.8L engine up to 2.0L is to replace the whole bottom end with a 2.0L bottom end. You can choose from either the VW Mk3 block (ABA) or the Audi 3A block. Either bottom end is an easy swap. Check my site or  Driverfound's engine swap page for more details.


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 1:20 PM 10-25-2003_


----------



## squareboy (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: 1.8 to 2 litre bore or stroke? (ABA Scirocco)*

Thanks alot, your site is just what i've been searching for, whatsmore it's laid out well, i will no doubt return to it as it's now on my list of favorites.

I never intended to keep the cylinder end of my engine and attempt to increase stroke to achieve 2lts.
My plan was to bolt on the audi 80 (bubble block) to a 1.8 8v with hydraulic tappet head for the rest, that way i could still run my current 1.8 8v(hyd). Do you think i should go for mechanical tappets instead?

This thing all came about for me when i started to look at the engines that were being offered by the various tuning companies(in the UK). I then started to realise i could have a go myself and learn something at the same time. 
2.1 lt engines are available aparantley with longer stroke cranks(golf diesel 1.9) to achieve 2.1 although i suspect that the block has been bored out aswell with larger pistons and shorter connecting rods to reduce stroke a bit. This is onlt a guess and i'm not sure what rods they migh of used.
I would be happy with 2 but if 2.1 is possable somehow (without too much extra expence) then i'd like to give it a go.
Again good site and the only one really detailing the swap that i know of.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8 to 2 litre bore or stroke? (squareboy)*

Whether you should use hydrualic or mechanical tappets depends on your application, high rpm and high output applications definately lend themselves to mechanicals for anything else, it's a matter of personal preference. If you what anything much more than 2.0L it gets expensive very quickly, oversized pistons up to 84.5mm (maybe 85.0?) are available. A 95.5mm crank is readily available, it's the stock crank for the VW 1.9L TDI and will fit in the 2.0L block however custom pistons (or custom rods) would be required to make it work. If for some reason you need new pistons anyway, it might be worth looking into these options.


----------

